# Good Thoughts for Calvin Please



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I took Calvin back today to get his stitches out, and have his foot rechecked. The news could have been better, Calvin needs a toe amputation. He either has a deep bone infection, or cancer in the toe. Either way the treatment is to amputate his toe, and send it off for biopsy. We will go from there. I really feel emotionally drained at this point, Bonnie DX'd in August, Clyde in October, and now Calvin.....praying for the lesser of the two evils. Asking for the power of the forum for prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Poor Calvin and poor you. I'm sending my best thoughts your way. I hope the biopsy is benign and all is well. He has such a beautiful face. I'm so sad.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh NO! A candle lit and sending good thoughts to Calvin and YOU. :crossfing


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

As always our very best prayers and thoughts for you and Calvin.
Such a tough few months for you


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you're going through all of this  so unfair. Praying that everything turns out okay for beautiful Calvin and sending lots of positive vibes your way.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So sorry, hope all goes well for Calvin, not fair.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Sending good thoughts your way!!!


Pete & Woody


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending lots of good thoughts for you and Calvin.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, no! You must be exhausted with worry! Thinking of you, Clyde, and Calvin. Sending positive thoughts...


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

oh dear..hopefully it's just an infection and will heal up. Calvin could have many good years ahead minus one toe.

when I has a kid, we had a German hunting terrier who lost 2 toes due to a botched cast when she had a broken leg. She healed and lived to be 16, sound and running the whole time...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Dawn, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Let me know if I can do anything to help - I know I am so far away, but even if you just need to talk, I'm here.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Poor guy! This is so not fair! I will say a few prayers for him and you... Hoping for good results


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Calvin*

Praying that everything is fine with Calvin, Dawn!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dawn, I am so very sorry to hear this about Calvin. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and him.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this.
My thoughts are with you


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, poor Calvin. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it is just an infection and he will finally be on the mend once the surgery is done.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, Calvin. I'm so sorry, Dawn. I wish it had been better news, too. I hope it turns out to be an infection. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying for Calvin....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart just aches for you, knowing how hard this kind of situation is. We went through a bit of it a year ago when my Joker had a growth on his foot. We were lucky that his turned out to be infection rather than cancer and the surgeon was able to clean up the foot without removing any bone. The worry and added stress of caring for them is just exhausting for everyone.

Remember that there are lots of products that can help you take care of him: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html.

I hope that everyone will light candles for your boys.

*Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle*


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Calvin and have added him to my prayers.

I'm so sorry you are going through this. What an extremely tough time you've had and are having. I can understand about being emotionally drained. Very exhausting.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Praying he is ok. Sorry for all you are going through. It's not fair


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

You just can't catch a break! Sending positive thoughts for Calvin.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts over for you and sweet Calvin. This is so unfair you have had so much to deal with. Hugs from all of us x


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Healing prayers sent for you and Calvin.
I sincerely hope this is just an infection and this makes three and you will be free of bad news for quite some time!!

Hugs to you, Clyde and Calvin from us and of course Bonnie.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh Yowsa Dawn, this isn't fair! Poor you, you really need a break. Let the news be good, it HAS to be! Sending everything good and healing your way and waiting for better news xx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Calvin*

Praying for Calvin!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Praying for you and handsome Calvin. So sorry you have to bear so many heartbreaks so close together. Strength and peace to you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I was going to post last night, but I couldn't stop crying; I don't get that way very often. But, I was missing Bonnie; and feeling bad about Clyde and Calvin; I thought I needed my head on straight first. Calvin is in surgery to remove his toe, please keep him in your thoughts.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

im so sorry to hear this. i do want to let you know though that a friend of mine had a 1 year old bull mastiff who had to have her toe amputated because of cancer... and she is doing SO well! 100% cured and you would never know she is missing a toe. She still acts like a puppy, runs, plays, and is now healthy. 

what a rough few months for you and your fam .. keep your head up!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this dear! I am just now reading this surpised there was not already a blueish gray checkmark next to this thread. Sending warm thoughts and wishes your way. Praying it isn't cancer.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

GoldenMum said:


> I was going to post last night, but I couldn't stop crying; I don't get that way very often. But, I was missing Bonnie; and feeling bad about Clyde and Calvin; I thought I needed my head on straight first. Calvin is in surgery to remove his toe, please keep him in your thoughts.


Praying for your dear Calvin.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Please know I'm praying for you and Calvin. I'm so sorry you've had such a rough go of it lately.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying that the surgery for Calvin goes well....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Praying for Calvin.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Tons of Golden thoughts and prayers coming to you and Calvin


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to Calvin, but especially to you. Please let us know how the surgery goes.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll be checking back for updates.
So sorry for all the continuing stuff......


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Surgery went well, been on pins and needles! My wonderful Vet called and said chest x-rays were clear so the surgery went off without a hitch. Going to pick him up at 5, will update when he's home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hugs to you Dawn, I'm so sorry you're going through all of this. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Calvin. 

Very good to hear his surgery went well, wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

You're both in my thoughts and I'm glad to hear the surgery went well. Please give Calvin a scratch in his favorite spot from the two of us when he gets home this evening.


Pete & Woody


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Bless you Dawn, it's no wonder you couldn't stop crying. Cry away, better out than in. Keeping you both in my care and thought xx


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Just saw this, Dawn. 

Sending super positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Have had Calvin on my mind since this morning, glad he is out of surgery.

Lots of Hugs for Calvin, Clyde and you sweet Dawn!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad that Calvin's surgery went well. 
Keeping my fingers crossed that pathology report comes back without the C attached to it.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So pleased Calvin's surgery went well. Sending soft gentle hugs over to your sweet boy. I am so sorry you have to go through all of this, wish I lived closer to offer a shoulder to lean on at this hard time for you x


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad the surgery went well, healing thought for Calvin and I hope a good nights rest for you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Of all my dogs, Calvin is indeed the biggest baby about booboos! Momma had to get him comfy, he is very sore. Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers; makes a big difference!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor little man. Holding him tight in our good thoughts and prayers!!XXOO


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> Of all my dogs, Calvin is indeed the biggest baby about booboos! Momma had to get him comfy, he is very sore. Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers; makes a big difference!


Calvin is indeed lucky to have such a thoughtful mom...he'll probably being begging to go for a ride in the Calvinmobile before you know it.


Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I believe he is very happy to be home although he will be out of it for a bit. Bet he will not miss his toe at all and be back to himself soon.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

poor guy, he looks about as comfortable as a dog can be after a surgery like that. You sure do know how to take care of your boys and I know they love you for it. Sending lots of good thoughts for Calvin.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Poor little Calvin  I'm glad his surgery went well and he's back home with his Mom. Sending you lots and lots of prayers, hugs and positive vibes. Sammy sends him a gentle hug too.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Get well kisses and a quick recovery for Calvin, and lots of peace and rest for you.
Praying for you all.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

My gosh he's adorable


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

So glad Calvin's surgery went well and that you have him back home with you, where he belongs. I will continue to pray that this ends his boo boo toe episode!

So do you suppose Clyde's chariot can support the two of them? You think he'll share?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Lennap;3726914
So do you suppose Clyde's chariot can support the two of them? You think he'll share?[/QUOTE said:


> Are you kidding??? I can barely get Clyde up the hills, don't think I'd survive it!
> 
> Calvin slept well last night, now the wait begins......


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad Clyde had an uneventful evening. Hugs for all of you!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

All our fingers and paws are crossed for you all :crossfing

I'm so glad Calvin had a good night - his pictures make my heart melt - please give him some extra snuggles from me.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

What a sweetheart.
Big kisses to that beautiful boy and all our good thoughts and best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Calvin*

Praying Calving heals quickly!
What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweet boy. I missed the surgery wait yesterday - I'm so sorry. But so relieved that it went well. And great news that his chest x-ray was clear. I hopoe his paw heals well. You've been through so much lately - my heart goes out to you. 

Big hugs to you and Calvin and Clyde. I know Bonnie is watching over you all, too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww......what a sweet picture of Calvin, he's beautiful. 

I hope he does well today. 

Prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So glad to hear that the surgery went well. Calvin sure is a handsome devil!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Calvin is such a handsome boy! I'm glad the surgery went well and I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

GoldenMum said:


> Of all my dogs, Calvin is indeed the biggest baby about booboos! Momma had to get him comfy, he is very sore. Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers; makes a big difference!


Awwwww! Poor baby boy!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sending hugs to Calvin today and hope that he heals up quickly, he's such a sweetie. (Not forgetting handsome Clyde either and sending him a hug too).


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, those pictures. I just want to reach in and cuddle him. So sweet and so reminds me of my Toby.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a lovely boy 
Good luck with your recovery Calvin.
Soak in all of the extra attention blissfully


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Please give Calvin a pet from us


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Glad he is out of surgery. Feel better soon boy!!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Checking in on Calvin (and you). I hope his pain has subsided some.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How is the healing coming along? Is Calvin still wearing his bandage? 

Please give him a belly scratch from us


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

:no:It has not been good, today was the second bandage change. It has opened up, difficult place to heal. I feel defeated, exhausted, and emotional. Now we are on a slow open wound heal. Soak with a watered down betadine daily, I dread changing bandage daily. He is being such a good boy, but hates it messed with.
Still waiting on biopsy results:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Could you use some liquid bandage for a couple days to give it enough time to close a little better?

Hang in there. It will heal, but sounds like it's going to take awhile.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hang in there. It sounds difficult. Sending healing thoughts to Calvin. When are the test results expected?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry I have not seen this post until now. Poor Calvin and poor you. I hope things will get a little easier for you soon. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Calvin!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

My prayers are with you and Calvin. Give him a treat and a hug and kiss for me... He deserves it.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I have been thinking about poor Calvin, I hope his wound starts to heal very soon. Hang in there, you're doing such a great job with him.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Praying for good results. Hang in there


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry Calvin's foot is slow to heal. Open wound care, as you're discovering, is no easy task. 

With the bandage changes, is there some sort of wonderful treat you can give him before and after the change? Before learning of my girl's GI issues, we started and ended unpleasant tasks with a bit of peanut butter or freeze dried liver - depending on what I needed her to do. 

I can imagine your exhaustion at this point, mentally and emotionally. My heart goes out to you both. <<<hugs>>>


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear Clavin's paw is healing slowly. 

I hope it heals quickly and the results bring good news.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, I am sorry that the wound is so slow in healing. It being the paw and having a toe removed, the walking puts constant pressure on it, so it makes sense that it is slow on healing. 
I am keeping my fingers crossed for an improvement in healing and good pathology results.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts for you and Calvin.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a vet tech who comes to the house every three days to change the dressings, not a one person job. Yesterday was the second change, and it has definitely opened up. I would post a picture, but it is pretty nasty. I texted a picture to my vet, and I will take him back in this afternoon so we can decide how to move forward. Poor Calvin, he is so good, he just lays there while we change it; he is obviously in pain. The cone of shame is on except when he potties, and eats. Originally was told 14 day recovery, now a month.....cannot wait to see him be able to play again!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor sweet Calvin, just look at that beautiful precious face.

I'm so sorry you're both going through this. 

Healing thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I have no idea if it would help in a amputation situation like Clyde's, but when Deadra sliced up her pad something awful they put a plaster cast on her to completely immobilize the foot. She could still get around just fine with it.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweet boy feel better fast!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sending healing thoughts for Calvin.... Hope feels better soon.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

sending prayers Calvin's paw soon heals. Hugs for your precious boy.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

The Vet check went better than I thought it would. He is to continue as we have been doing, changing dressings every 3-4 days, adding a dilute betadine soak, and some neosporin. We are on a wait and see as to when stitches come out. Still no path results. He is being such a good boy!


----------



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

Sending lots of prayers your way!!!! He is beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Holy cow STILL no results!? I would be going bats all over them at this point!! Seriously the rude obnoxious New Yorker in me would be sooooo in their faces!!!!

On pins and needles with you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Poor Calvin, he's having a rough time isn't he. That sweet face is so precious, and he's being such a good boy letting you change his dressing. Praying for good results for him!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Poor Calvin. I'm sorry he's still having these problems. He is such a beautiful boy. I love his face


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh sweet Calvin we wish you a super speedy recovery from here on in!
I am told that wounds heal from the inside first so I hope that you see a remarkable improvement very soon!
Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Calvin*



GoldenMum said:


> The Vet check went better than I thought it would. He is to continue as we have been doing, changing dressings every 3-4 days, adding a dilute betadine soak, and some neosporin. We are on a wait and see as to when stitches come out. Still no path results. He is being such a good boy!


Praying for Calvin to get better soon!! Praying for good results!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

What a beautiful boy.
Continue to pray for good outcome on both the pathology and the healing.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Calvin. Sending prayers he starts healing faster. 

Sounds like he is a really good boy. He's a gorgeous boy too!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor sweet Calvin, hoping and praying he gets better soon. Special comforting hugs sent over xx


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Calvin, you're a beautiful boy  Hope you're feeling better really soon


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

STILL no results?! WTH?! OMG I can't take it! I'd be flipping out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dawn*

Dawn

Praying for Calvin and you.
Wishing you all a very Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The waiting is so hard. I don't expect you'll get the path results today - hopefully they'll be back at work tomorrow with some good news. Meantime, glad to hear the recovery is going well. Hope you have a restful holiday.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Lennap said:


> STILL no results?! WTH?! OMG I can't take it! I'd be flipping out.


I have a great vet, and I know she'll let me know as soon as she hears anything. Calvin is being very patient, he is a very good boy! He wishes everyone a HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Such a sweet face that boy has. Sending good thoughts for Calvin


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Any news from your vet? It's been such a long wait. How is Calvin's foot?


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been reading Calvin's thread. He looks so patient with the cone. I'm hope you have the results back soon. Waiting isn't easy. Prayers for you and Calvin and Clyde.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry so much sadness is in your life right now. Sending prayers and many hugs.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> Any news from your vet? It's been such a long wait. How is Calvin's foot?


No news yet,  I will be calling this afternoon as it has been 2 weeks. He is doing very well, I feel bad for him having to wear the cone so much. It looks to be healing well, just much slower than anticipated.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfingfor a good report!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Continued good thoughts coming your way and hoping for a very good report TODAY!


Pete & Woody


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thinking of you and Calvin and hoping you get good results ….today


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Calvin*

Thinking and praying for Calvin, Clyde and you.
Praying for good results!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Doing the HAPPY DANCE, really needed some good news!!! Results came back, NO CANCER! WooHoo, just a bad bone infection that started at the nail bed. She took off enough to contain it, and it should not spread. He will go in next Monday and have his stitches removed! 
Thanks to all for their thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay! I am sooooo happy for you! You and Calvin soooo deserved this news!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Wonderful news!!! You can finally relax a bit and enjoy the rest of your day.


Pete & Woody


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Wooooo! So relieved for you and beautiful Calvin  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Yipppeeee!!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I am sooooo happy for you and Calvin!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The BEST news ever-very happy for you and Calvin.

Prayers he continues to heal well.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Whooo hoooo! Way to go Calvin!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

GoldenMum said:


> Doing the HAPPY DANCE, really needed some good news!!! Results came back, NO CANCER! WooHoo, just a bad bone infection that started at the nail bed. She took off enough to contain it, and it should not spread. He will go in next Monday and have his stitches removed!
> Thanks to all for their thoughts and prayers!!!


I was reading the new posts and had planned to say "Good things come to those who wait!" and guess what? I came across your post and let out a big sigh of relief. Really, truly happy for you and Calvin.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by GoldenMum
> _Doing the HAPPY DANCE, really needed some good news!!! Results came back, NO CANCER! WooHoo, just a bad bone infection that started at the nail bed. She took off enough to contain it, and it should not spread. He will go in next Monday and have his stitches removed!
> Thanks to all for their thoughts and prayers!!!_


Woooooooo HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So thankful he does not have cancer. Hope he continues to heal up and you both get this behind you soon.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Hot dog! What good news for you and Calvin! Good times ahead for both of you! Yippeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What wonderful news and what a huge relief for you! I'm very happy for you and Calvin!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank G-d!!!!! I am so very happy for you and beautiful Calvin!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Yahooey!!! Great news. I'm so happy for you


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So glad you finally got some good news!! Hugs for Calvin


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry I'm late but thrilled to see great news for Calvin! If I can do anything for you...please don't hesitate. Hugs.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So thrilled with the news!!!!! I couldn't decide to start with the first unread post or skip to the end - so I started at the end and was elated for you (and the rest of the crew!).


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Hurray! No cancer!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Whoooot ! Calvin, boy, that is great news indeed ! Christmas came a bit early for him this year and it is just wonderful !


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The BEST news - and you deserved that right now. I'm so relieved he's going to be okay.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Calvin*

I am SO HAPPY for Calvins good news!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Calvin had his stitches out this week, and his foot is looking much better! Another week of a cone, and a boot; hopefully I can let him off leash next week.:crossfing He is feeling his oats, and tries to play bitey face with his cone on, he goes to town on his foot any time I take it off. I hope another week makes a big difference, we will see. Calvin says thanks for all the good thoughts, I am feeling soooooo much better!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Clavin looks so handsome even with his cone. 

So great to hear he is doing so well, prayers he continues to heal so he can get back to being his usual self and enjoy life.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that you are feeling much better Calvin 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He does have a look of mischief in his eyes, but better be safe than sorry and keep him a little quiet yet.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He looks so happy - cone notwithstanding! Thank you for the great update - that paw will be 100% before you know it. Big hugs to Calvin - and you, too!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Calvin is your Christmas miracle. We're SO happy for you!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I couldn't be happier for you and Calvin!!! Of leash is going to be such a treat!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Calvins does look very happy -- he looks ready to get out of that cone and start running again! Beautiful boy!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Calvin looks great!! So glad there is no cancer!! Hope he gets to have fun cone free real soon!!


----------

